# EID Holidays .. A Day trip or Overnight BBQ at Hatta Pools.....



## dk75018 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey alll,

few of we friends ( mixed group) are planning for a Day trip or an overnight stay at Hatta pools.. 

brief detail about the site...
Hatta Pools, with their colorful rock faces and cascading waterfalls, are a picturesque destination with swimming opportunities in natural pools a welcome bonus, its some one and half hour drive from Dubai..

A full day trip or overnight stay and BBQ .. options are open.. will be decided as members join in.... 


let me know if anyone interested...

cheers

dinesh


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And what it doesn't say is that the place is covered with graffiti and litter everywhere - it's the cleaners job to clear my crap away - the best pools are only accessible by a decent 4wd - and a decent driver...


----------



## dk75018 (Jan 1, 2010)

well andy,

I was looking at positive side of site, and going there first time.. got few in group who have been there before.. 
Graffiti and litter ain't my issue as long as m not contributing to it..  and m sure it wont be a scrap house or dirt house out there.. 
About decent 4wd.. there is something called car pooling or sharing, and am sure it can be managed, and this would be a fun trip....

cheers!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

dk75018 said:


> Hey alll,
> 
> few of we friends ( mixed group) are planning for a Day trip or an overnight stay at Hatta pools..
> 
> ...


some of the members have been discussing something similar but somewhere on the line of BBQ on a private beach somewhere in Dibba, but it is still not official yet


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dk75018 said:


> *Graffiti and litter ain't my issue as long as m not contributing to it..  *


And this is exactly the reason why the world is the way it is right now....no one takes responsibility!
Good luck with your trip!


----------



## dk75018 (Jan 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> And this is exactly the reason why the world is the way it is right now....no one takes responsibility!
> Good luck with your trip!


Sure it is not.. as m not contributing to it  i can not change the situation but can try my best to not to be among of those kinds ... and thats all...

And i think thats the best an average individual can do and i have no plans of putting up some revolutionary ideas of changing the world  ... but count me in, if you have such plans. I would love to be part of activity rather then discussing it in front of 14" screen. 

Cheers!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dk75018 said:


> Sure it is not.. as m not contributing to it  i can not change the situation but can try my best to not to be among of those kinds ... and thats all...
> 
> And i think thats the best an average individual can do and i have no plans of putting up some revolutionary ideas of changing the world  ... but count me in, if you have such plans. I would love to be part of activity rather then discussing it in front of 14" screen.
> 
> Cheers!!


No one's asking you to save the world, but don't turn a blind eye to it either by saying that it's not your problem. 
Like I said earlier, good luck with your trip.


----------



## dk75018 (Jan 1, 2010)

your post sounded like a bit too heavy.. containing words like "The World" and "responsibility" and all  Any ways.. as i said earlier not interested in just discussing in front of 14" screen .... 

Thanks for the wishes !!! let us know if you wanna join....


----------



## Archiespice (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey people, i am game for it. please let me know what are you guys planning. chao


----------

